# PAX Cancelled Ride After I Had Already Picked Him Up... "accidentally"



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Finally had one of these mid-ride cancellations I've heard about.

I had just picked this kid, and I see PAX in back fiddling with phone.

Then I see that PAX cancelled the ride. This happened in under the 2 minute minimum, but I had already picked him up and was driving him.

weird convo ensues:

_He asks me if I have a wifi hotspot??? "uh no"_

_He tells me I can make my iphone into a wifi hotspot._

_I'm like, uh, okay, but uh, back to your ride being cancelled, you're going to need to request another ride, or I'm going to have to drop you off._

So I look for a gas station or shopping center to drop him off at, and place him safely at a Publix grocery store, 24-hour CVS, & bank shopping center.

I feel somewhat guilty, but at the same time, It's very difficult to "CANCEL" a ride after you have already been picked up.

Additionally, he is obviously tech savvy, since he knows about making iphone's into wifi hotspots and such.

Also, He can walk back to where I picked him, although, now that I think about it, It may not even have been his home.

*Did I do the right thing? *I found a safe area for him. He is within walking distance back to where I picked him up from. There is a 24-hour CVS right there, and I know this shopping center always has a heavy police presence.

How easy is it to cancel a ride accidentally? Also is it possible the ride was somehow cancelled through some app glitch?

Basically, yes, I'm stupid and I still feel guilty ending the ride, but it's like his final destination was quite a ways off...

(also, I checked my ride history, right after, it just says ride cancelled by passenger, but no ride cancellation fee, I was ready to go ahead and take him to his destination if he was charged the cancellation fee, but it seems, he timed it perfectly to where there was no cancellation fee.)

I mean this is classic scam, correct? Did I do everything right in this situation?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Never doubt yourself if anything feels like a scam... because that's what it is.


You don't owe anyone anything.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> So I look for a gas station or shopping center to drop him off at, and place him safely. *Did I do the right thing? *I found a safe area for him. I mean this is classic scam, correct? Did I do everything right in this situation?


Scammers do not deserve a safe landing. Please do not coddle the scammers. A willingness to coddle the scammers only encourages more scamming.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Finally had one of these mid-ride cancellations I've heard about.
> 
> I had just picked this kid, and I see PAX in back fiddling with phone.
> 
> ...


If penal codes and civil courts weren't involved, the best way to deal with pax that cancel mid trip is to have them tuck and roll while keeping the car under 50mph. Don't feel bad for taking out the trash.


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Contact Lyft and try to at least get a cancel fee. Tell them you arrived, picked up and pax cancels mid-ride. You should be at least compensated for this.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Hagong said:


> Contact Lyft and try to at least get a cancel fee. Tell them you arrived, picked up and pax cancels mid-ride. You should be at least compensated for this.


Also report the rider for trying to defraud you AND Lyft.

And don't even THINK about feeling guilty. That pax is pond scum, and is damn lucky you dropped him off in a safe spot.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

What's the deal with people and wifi ? 

I mean 4g service is pretty much everywhere and fast 

I never get people at restaurants or bars that want to use wifi 

I've had a few people ask for wifi in my car,2 of my cars have it but I don't pay for the service because wtf is the point 

Anyway yes you did the right thing, I've had it happen twice, kicked one of them out the other re requested and got me then tipped me $20 I assume to prove she really did do it on accident lol


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> What's the deal with people and wifi ?
> 
> I mean 4g service is pretty much everywhere and fast
> 
> ...


I always ask a bar for their wifi password. Why? It consumes my battery far less.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

You described the pax as a kid and profess concern over whether you dropped him in a safe location leading one to infer maybe he was a child. If he was an adult, who cares where he got dropped, as long as it wasn't the freeway with a face full of pepper spray. So how old was this jerk?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Blatherskite said:


> You described the pax as a kid and profess concern over whether you dropped him in a safe location leading one to infer maybe he was a child. If he was an adult, who cares where he got dropped, as long as it wasn't the freeway with a face full of pepper spray. So how old was this jerk?


At my age everyone is beginning to look like a 'kid' so I can't be sure of anything, and I'm not about to start carding every passenger I think looks young.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

This is odd cuz in Toronto Canada they have removed the ability for passengers to cancel rides during the ride. One of my pax told me her driver kept driving even after he dropped her off so I was curious and when I looked her phone there was no option to cancel the ride. Not sure why they won't implement this in other cities.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Legally you cannot drop off a pax on a freeway or in the middle of a gun battle or anywhere else that is not "safe". But any old curb should do JUST fine.

Imagine the kid getting in a taxi, going a couple blocks, then somehow announcing that he can't pay for the ride. What do you suppose would happen?

Stop feeling guilty.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Mista T said:


> Legally you cannot drop off a pax on a freeway or in the middle of a gun battle or anywhere else that is not "safe". But any old curb should do JUST fine.
> 
> Imagine the kid getting in a taxi, going a couple blocks, then somehow announcing that he can't pay for the ride. What do you suppose would happen?
> 
> Stop feeling guilty.


Believe me, I HATE MYSELF, for feeling guilty for what was OBVIOUSLY as scam.

It's a character flaw for sure.


----------



## UberPhool (Mar 3, 2018)

Its a glitch with Lyft’s app. Pick up a nice girl today and she said Lyft driver was mean for dropping her off at a gas station because the ride was cancel about a mile before reaching destination. She never cancel the ride and the driver didn’t believe her. So she had to order Uber, I picked her up and the ride was only like 3-4 mins.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

UberPhool said:


> Its a glitch with Lyft's app. Pick up a nice girl today and she said Lyft driver was mean for dropping her off at a gas station because the ride was cancel about a mile before reaching destination. She never cancel the ride and the driver didn't believe her. So she had to order Uber, I picked her up and the ride was only like 3-4 mins.


Lyft pax can't cancel ride after it has started unless they call lyft support. There is no option in the app to cancel the ride once it's started. At least not in canada


----------



## Jayleno66 (Jan 3, 2017)

U have to push three times in order to cancel a ride so yes, u did right thing. And no, do not feel any guilt cuz he intentionally cancelled ride. for the future reference, email or call lyft to request get paid first and then also ask the rep not to get pair with that passenger. Sometimes one ride could means 365 power bonus or nothing at all. Plz note that now u have to email lyft in order to get paid if passgenger cancelled the ride during the trip . Imagine u were driving someone to the airport and passenger cancelled the ride one mile away from the destination. U get the idea


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

METRO3 said:


> Lyft pax can't cancel ride after it has started unless they call lyft support. There is no option in the app to cancel the ride once it's started. At least not in canada


Few days ago I drove to pickup. Saw it was an exceptionally short Lyft ride and just drove away.

The lovely Lyft system started the ride automatically.

Pax called me but I ignored it. So pax cancelled the ride. No pay, nothing.

Not sure about Canadian differences.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Finally had one of these mid-ride cancellations I've heard about.
> 
> I had just picked this kid, and I see PAX in back fiddling with phone.
> 
> ...


I wouldnt have found a "safe place." I would fight for the cancel fee too.


----------



## METRO3 (Sep 3, 2017)

Mista T said:


> Few days ago I drove to pickup. Saw it was an exceptionally short Lyft ride and just drove away.
> 
> The lovely Lyft system started the ride automatically.
> 
> ...


On very few occasions did the Lyft app automatically accept the trip but short trips are good for us here to do our weekly bonuses


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Finally had one of these mid-ride cancellations I've heard about.
> 
> I had just picked this kid, and I see PAX in back fiddling with phone.
> 
> ...


Call in and get the cancellation fee!!! Of course he scammed you! Luckily you noticed it and didn't give him a free ride home!


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

Ive had this happen several times... Now if it happens again, I will do the following,

Advise rider that they canceled the ride after it started, and as we discuss what happened, I pull over to find a place to drop off the ex-pax.

I also advise rider that the dash cam records front, rear, and Interior.. That I will contact police and file a complaint of stealing by deceit.
I then send text to fuber/grift explaining that pax canceled ride after boarding car and ride started, that I suspect fraud and will report incident to police.

Only by confronting these thieves and scammers will they stop trying to rip us off.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Picked up this girl, she was using a friend's account.
About a mile into the ride, it said the friend cancelled the ride.
I immediately pulled over, dead of night, on an interstate and let the girl out.

"Can you let me use your phone?"
"Nope, get out".

Called Lyft and got them to give me the cancel fee as well.
Anytime I see that name going forward (I live near where the request came from), I will accept and won't move.
Let's see who wins this war.


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

Adieu said:


> Never doubt yourself if anything feels like a scam... because that's what it is.
> 
> You don't owe anyone anything.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

When are drivers going to take a stand? The first thing you do is call the police have him arrested and press charges it is as simple as that.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Mole said:


> When are drivers going to take a stand? The first thing you do is call the police have him arrested and press charges it is as simple as that.


The cops have better things to do than to arrest people for "accidentally" stealing $15 from a low-life corporation.

The last time I had a mid ride cancel, I drove in the opposite direction from where they wanted to go. After about a mile or so (too far to walk) I kicked them out.

They insisted that their "friend" cancelled the ride. I replied "I bet you have some choice words for them after tonight! Gotta get back to work, good luck." and drove off. Got paid by Uber up to the cancel point, didn't even have to contact support. Wasn't going to sweat the extra $2 for driving further away, lol.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Mole said:


> When are drivers going to take a stand? The first thing you do is call the police have him arrested and press charges it is as simple as that.


And become the next BBQ Betty???










No thank you. And please spare me the lecture about how I'm in the right, you can't control the internet mob. Even the Romans knew this.



10000 rides said:


> Call in and get the cancellation fee!!! Of course he scammed you! Luckily you noticed it and didn't give him a free ride home!


Yes, but I had an f-d in the head sheltered upbringing where I'm always second-guessing and blaming myself first.

Getting so openly and blatantly scammed, when I first started driving, was so outside my realm of experience.... i was in denial.



kcdrvr15 said:


> I also advise rider that the dash cam records front, rear, and Interior..


THIS IS EXCELLENT ADVICE FOR ANY SITUATION.

While what you describe is nice, you don't need an expensive setup. Just 1 camera always recording has done wonders cutting down on human garbage acting out in my car.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> And become the next BBQ Betty???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reporting a crime is not foolish or a crime when people accept it is ok to commit a financial crime then that is a breaking point that I would be fully willing to show the world that it is not ok with stealing no matter how small.


----------



## 10000 rides (Jul 23, 2018)

Mista T said:


> The cops have better things to do than to arrest people for "accidentally" stealing $15 from a low-life corporation.
> 
> The last time I had a mid ride cancel, I drove in the opposite direction from where they wanted to go. After about a mile or so (too far to walk) I kicked them out.
> 
> They insisted that their "friend" cancelled the ride. I replied "I bet you have some choice words for them after tonight! Gotta get back to work, good luck." and drove off. Got paid by Uber up to the cancel point, didn't even have to contact support. Wasn't going to sweat the extra $2 for driving further away, lol.


EXCELLENT strategy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I did the same thing to a shitty pax who REFUSED to get out after I cancelled and demanded they get out. Got out after they knew it was going to cost them more to stay in!!


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

When a pax cancels a trip they're simply requesting the ride to end at the point of cancellation. You have zero insurance coverage from uber and Lyft after the cancellation occurs. U/L aren't concerned about mid-ride cancellations - if they were concerned they would eliminate that option. Pull over where it's safe for you and get the pax out of your car. If it's in the 'hood at midnight, it's not your problem. They have a phone and can place the 911 call. Move on and don't worry about their bad decision.


----------



## Termie (Apr 18, 2017)

Yeah I had that happen once. I immediately pulled over, told him he cancelled the ride after I started it, and he needed to request another ride immediately if he wanted to go anywhere. He fumbled around his phone a minute, and eventually requested another ride. I was thankfully the only driver around at the time so I got it.

Don’t let these pax mess with you. They know what they are doing. Don’t let it happen.

-Termie, an asshole who wants paid


----------



## clayinaustin (Jul 11, 2018)

If he "accidentally" cancelled the ride, then stop the car, have him request another Lyft, and since you are the closest you should get pinged. If he doesn't want to do that, then it was no accident.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

Is it possible these cancels are riders trying to get out of primetime/surge rates?


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

MrMikeNC said:


> Is it possible these cancels are riders trying to get out of primetime/surge rates?


Dies it matter?


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I will NOT give them another opportunity to get me.
Once a scammer, always a scammer.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

SRGuy said:


> Dies it matter?


It might matter to those saying "Just try and request me again", which a few have said in this thread.



Jo3030 said:


> I will NOT give them another opportunity to get me.
> Once a scammer, always a scammer.


Exactly, so when they pull the "I'll try and request you again" I would just say "actually you were my last ride, so...good luck to you. Out you go."


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> Finally had one of these mid-ride cancellations I've heard about.
> 
> I had just picked this kid, and I see PAX in back fiddling with phone.
> 
> ...


Drop it like its hot! move on buddy!


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i heard when a driver got pissed he mistaken the pepper spray for glass cleaner and sprayed it in the car! to cover a smell of a filthy cheating pax. the dirty pax decided to get out! lmao. that pepper spray today is vicious. it fills a car stupid strong.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

Maybe it's just because we have so many drivers here in Miami. But when I've had drunken pax cancel ride when they were trying to change destination (after they had gotten in car, but before ride started), They can request as many rides as they want, but they'll never get paired with me again. It's actually annoying to some degree, since one time I lost a good ride, just because they were on shared and realized they put in wrong address and had to cancel. so the next driver got my ride and i had to deal with kicking them out.


----------



## Hitchhiker (Mar 6, 2018)

Hagong said:


> Contact Lyft and try to at least get a cancel fee. Tell them you arrived, picked up and pax cancels mid-ride. You should be at least compensated for this.


The cancel didn't happen mid ride & Lyft can see that.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

MrMikeNC said:


> It might matter to those saying "Just try and request me again", which a few have said in this thread.
> 
> Exactly, so when they pull the "I'll try and request you again" I would just say "actually you were my last ride, so...good luck to you. Out you go."


I had that happen, wrote to uber and got the whole trip put back at surge (combined the two trips). This was 3 years ago. Now I'd probably not take the chance and just boot them.

It did take multiple emails, but the support was marginally better then. I also used the word fraud a lot...


----------



## Hagong (Jan 17, 2017)

Hitchhiker said:


> The cancel didn't happen mid ride & Lyft can see that.


Didn't OP said in their first sentence that it was a mid-ride cancellation?
Either way, contact Lyft for a cancel fee. They should be able to process that $5 fee


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

Hitchhiker said:


> The cancel didn't happen mid ride & Lyft can see that.


no, it did happen mid-ride, wait did it? ...yes it did, I like said that in the first sentence. 

wow this seems so long ago now. I was just a fresh grasshopper back then.

Anyway, yes, all of this is good advice. Always, call customer support after incidents like this. Lyft has usually been really good about this and other shady incidents I've had since then..

With 1 notable exception. However, I do wonder in retrospect, if I had reported that 1 notable exception immediately after it occurred, if things would not have turned out differently. Also, I now try my hardest to avoid driving at night and have a dashcam running at all times. I've learned a lot from this forum since those days...

I cannot stress getting a dashcam enough.


----------

